# lenga-lenga



## Belinha

Como se deve traduzir para espanhol a palavra portuesa lenga-lenga?


----------



## ?e©am

Oi Belinha!

Dê uma olhada nesta página:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=rigmarole

Eu encontrei a tradução da expressão em inglês:_ rigmarole_. Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.
 
Do dicionário WR: *Cantinela* 
 
Na verdade, é primeira vez que leio a palavra, então eu diria: *Cantaleta*.
 
Abraços.


----------



## ?e©am

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi.
> 
> Do dicionário WR: *Cantinela*
> 
> Na verdade, é primeira vez que leio a palavra, então eu diria: *Cantaleta*.
> 
> Abraços.



É normal Giorgio! a palavra "lenga-lenga" é muito comum na oral. Para dizer a verdade, nunca li (livro ou outra coisa) com a expressão "lenga-lenga"!?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

?e©am said:


> É normal Giorgio! a palavra "lenga-lenga" é muito comum na oral. Para dizer a verdade, nunca li (livro ou outra coisa) com a expressão "lenga-lenga"!?


 
Desculpas. É _cantinela_ a palavra que não tenho ouvido nunca, e até agora li. 
 
Abraço.


----------



## amistad2008

Belinha said:


> Como se deve traduzir para espanhol a palavra portuesa lenga-lenga?


 
Seja bem-vinda, Belinha!

Seria interessante se colocasse um contexto, mas na falta dele ponho eu um exemplo:

Para de tanto lenga-lenga e fala logo!
_Déjate de tanto blá blá blá y dilo de una vez!_


É o que precisa?


----------



## Tomby

LENGALENGA:
Segundo o Dicionário Priberam se trata de uma "narração fastidiosa e extensa".
Segundo o Dicionário Aurélio se trata de uma "conversa, narração ou discurso, monótono, fastidioso, enfadonho; ladainha, lenda".
O Dicionário Vox traduz este verbete como "_tabarra_", "_lata_", "_tostón_" entre vários.
Segundo os contextos poderia ser "_letanía_" (coloquial), "_soniquete_", "_cantinela_", "_matraca_", etc.
Cumprimentos!
TT. 


amistad2008 said:


> ...//...ponho eu um exemplo:
> Para de tanto lenga-lenga e fala logo!
> _Déjate de tanto blá blá blá y dilo de una vez!_


 
Mais outro exemplo:
Para de tanto lenga-lenga e fala logo!
_¡Para de dar la lata y dilo de una vez!_


----------



## Carfer

_'Lenga-lenga'_, no português de Portugal, é feminino e ainda se usa bastante, sobretudo na linguagem oral.


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> _'Lenga-lenga'_


Ora nos dicionários portugueses (Priberam, Bertrand Editora e Porto Editora), ora nos dicionários brasileiros (Aurélio) a palavra aparece sem hífen: Lengalenga. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> Ora nos dicionários portugueses (Priberam, Bertrand Editora e Porto Editora), ora nos dicionários brasileiros (Aurélio) a palavra aparece sem hífen: Lengalenga.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
É verdade, mas não me lembro de alguma vez a ter escrito assim. Erro meu, seguramente.


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> Mais outro exemplo:
> Para de tanto lenga-lenga e fala logo!
> _¡Para de dar la lata y dilo de una vez!_


 
Vou anotar essa, pois não a conhecia

Valeu!


----------



## Amarello

amistad2008 said:


> Vou anotar essa, pois não a conhecia
> 
> Valeu!


 
Eu também!! Obrigada!!
Amarello


----------



## olivinha

amistad2008 said:


> Vou anotar essa, pois não a conhecia
> 
> Valeu!


 


Amarello said:


> Eu também!! Obrigada!!
> Amarello


 
É uma expressão comum na Espanha e, pelo visto, não o é nas Américas.


----------



## Amarello

olivinha said:


> É uma expressão comum na Espanha e, pelo visto, não o é nas Américas.


 
Oi Olivinha!

Não a conhecía em português mas acá também se usa como, por exemplo:

_¡Déjate de tanto blá blá blá y dilo de una vez! ou_
_¡Déjate de dar tantas vueltas y habla de una vez!_

Cumprimentos,

Amarello__


----------

